# GTO ...... HOT!!! Order ASAP



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Just got word from Lorna at Elite regarding ship times.....

They are swamped!!! No surprise.

So.... if you want a GTO for sure.... you really want to order ASAP and get on the ever-growing list, ya know?*

:star:


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Good advise. Love mine :darkbeer:


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*I am thinking about the GTO... but want to shoot it first. 

Have shot the rest and I liked the E-XL best. But.... Lorna told me 6 or 7 weeks. Yikes.

But.... the sooner I order, the sooner I would get it.
So......*

:darkbeer:


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Yup, put your orders in...i'm lovin mine!!


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

Archery-Addiction said:


> Yup, put your orders in...i'm lovin mine!!


*If you decide you need that GTO taken off your hands....... kidding of course. But if you do..... 

I have told guys that are hesitant to order it without shooting it..... that if you by chance do not like it.... you will be able to sell it in a heart beat!!!*


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

HC Archery said:


> *If you decide you need that GTO taken off your hands....... kidding of course. But if you do.....
> 
> I have told guys that are hesitant to order it without shooting it..... that if you by chance do not like it.... you will be able to sell it in a heart beat!!!*


Faster than a heart beat, these things are sweet!


----------



## martin_4 (Jul 29, 2007)

That great news, I really feel for those new companies starting out. I know how hard it's been for our business at times.

So Congratulations to ELITE ARCHERY :band:


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

I heard that the lefty ones haven't even begun, is that correct?


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

flintcreek6412 said:


> I heard that the lefty ones haven't even begun, is that correct?


*Not sure.... but I would have to guess the Leftys are a ways out yet.*


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

yeah, no leftys yet.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

HC Archery said:


> *Just got word from Lorna at Elite regarding ship times.....
> 
> They are swamped!!! No surprise.
> 
> ...


Damn Bill, i'm glad i reserved mine with ya before the whole world finds out about them! I'm sure these bows out at the ranges will draw lots more attention, and increase demand, but we need to get them out to the range first!


----------



## ArcheryBowx (Mar 2, 2003)

_aren't all the bow companies swamped_


----------



## BowOgre (Jan 19, 2006)

I have several of the new bows(82nd, 101st, General (2x's), Firecat, Drenalin LD, Vectrix XL, Xtreme XL) and I think I'm putting my money on the XL. I have heard nothing but good things about the GTO. I would like to shoot a GTO before I pull out the checkbook, but the dealer I go to has not got one in yet. Stats look great on paper.


----------



## rookie shootr (Jun 3, 2007)

I was told leftys are around April -May if we are lucky enough


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Hmm..Sure hope I se mine at the end of Feb!!!!

Thanks Bill!!:darkbeer:


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

Mine should be here this week....will post pics...at the shop it is shooting 321 fps at 5gpp and a 28" dl.

Bought mine from Michael396 on here- great dealer if you're looking.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Mine has been on order for about 2 weeks now!


----------



## SwitchBuck (Apr 15, 2005)

Got mine and its awesome! :set1_applaud:Still waiting for my daughters Fire tho.:set1_thinking:


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*I ordered mine 2 weeks ago. I cant wait till it gets here.*


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*Direct?*

Do you guys order your bows direct from Elite? Somebody post it or PM me and let me know. 

A concerned soon to be dealer.

MJ


----------



## siucowboy (Aug 31, 2006)

amarchery said:


> Do you guys order your bows direct from Elite? Somebody post it or PM me and let me know.
> 
> A concerned soon to be dealer.
> 
> MJ


I believe Elite will sell direct if an individual does not have a dealer located within a certain mile radius...but I can't tell you what that is. I believe they also allow you to sell to people without a dealer within a certain radius through the mail as well.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

I ordered mine about a week and a half ago and it should be at the dealer's shop around Feb 7th. He has 10 of them coming to stock his shop and I believe they are all spoken for. I was the 9th person to order and I'm sure the 10th one is gone by now. The dealer is in NJ


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

rookie shootr said:


> I was told leftys are around April -May if we are lucky enough


I have totally given up on Elite and the constant run around on lefty's. Any lefty holding out for Elite, I suggest you have a back-up plan. It's going to be the same story as last year; NONE!

Go ahead Elite, make me eat crow on this. I dare you! In fact, I double-dog dare ya!!
(there, that should do it)


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Scottie said:


> I have totally given up on Elite and the constant run around on lefty's. Any lefty holding out for Elite, I suggest you have a back-up plan. It's going to be the same story as last year; NONE!
> 
> Go ahead Elite, make me eat crow on this. I dare you! In fact, I double-dog dare ya!!
> (there, that should do it)


I got my LH 07 Synergy in August............
I am stuck in Iraq till DEC so I am not necassarily in a rush this time but I sure hope they get up to speed.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

goldtip22 said:


> I ordered mine about a week and a half ago and it should be at the dealer's shop around Feb 7


*If you get it under 5 or 6 weeks.... you are lucky.*


----------



## BatmanDownUnder (Aug 16, 2006)

*GTO's have made it to OZ*

Well I have mine, down here in Australia... took 7 weeks (pretty good I reckon, considering the pressure that Elite are under!)

I got a black/black/black combo in 60lb for 3D... very ninja! 
Maxes out at 64 lb.

It's set-up at 30" draw, 61.5 lb shooting a 317 gn arrow.

Factory Nealy strings with a D and specialty peep and clarifier installed.

Chrono'ed at 324/325 fps. (I haven't verified this result on another chrono yet).

A real nice bow... looks evil at full draw. 
Feels like the draw at 30" is a little shorter than 30" on my 'Synergy Extreme'. (By the way, the exact same combo was doing 313/314 with this bow).

Cams lean at full draw... does anyone know if this is part of the deal or can it be corrected somehow?

AW.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

gjs4 said:


> Mine should be here this week....will post pics...at the shop it is shooting 321 fps at 5gpp and a 28" dl.
> 
> Bought mine from Michael396 on here- great dealer if you're looking.


HMMMMMM My slayer shoots 319 @ 60 lbs 28" 348 grn thats 5.866 gpp thought the GTO was supposed to be fast.


----------



## tacdriver (Jan 27, 2006)

Slayer 6" brace vs Elite 7" brace


----------



## logslinger (Nov 24, 2007)

tacdriver said:


> Slayer 6" brace vs Elite 7" brace


But there rated the same speed.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

:set1_draught2:


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

HC Archery said:


> *Just got word from Lorna at Elite regarding ship times.....
> 
> They are swamped!!! No surprise.
> 
> ...


Why order now? Wouldn't that make list even bigger and the wait longer?? 

I plan on waiting to hear when they are ready for more orders. If i don't change my mind, or find something else by then. :noidea:


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

ciscokid said:


> Why order now?


*Order today.... you should see the bow around March 15.

Order February 15..... you may not see until April 15 or later.

The sooner you order, the sooner you have it in your hands. I know what you are saying, but the list grows everyday and than the wait can certainly increase.*


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ArcheryBowx said:


> _aren't all the bow companies swamped_


don't be jealous.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

HC Archery said:


> *Order today.... you should see the bow around March 15.
> 
> Order February 15..... you may not see until April 15 or later.
> 
> The sooner you order, the sooner you have it in your hands. *


Nice try.


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

I think I will stop by Elite on the way home and see if I can try one out. Their shop is about 1 mile from my house. :tongue:
T


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

Slippy Field said:


> Nice try.


*Thank you*


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

:high5:


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

*Great Bow*

Uh.....I just shot the GTO tonight and I'm astounded! I've been a mathews man for a long time but..........I will be shooting Elite this year! Can't decide between all camo or the black riser version.:darkbeer:


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*:redface:*

I cannot wait to shoot this bow..... hopefull this coming week they will arrive.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

:tea:


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Scottie said:


> I have totally given up on Elite and the constant run around on lefty's. Any lefty holding out for Elite, I suggest you have a back-up plan. It's going to be the same story as last year; NONE!
> 
> Go ahead Elite, make me eat crow on this. I dare you! In fact, I double-dog dare ya!!
> (there, that should do it)


I ordered my GTO today. I know production on lefties won't start till April. 
It will be worth the wait.
If you want to shoot mine, drive over to PA. and I'll let ya'.

You know what they say..."good things come to those who wait."


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

What price did you get on the lefty ? Aren't they $100.00 extra ?

FF


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

FallFever said:


> What price did you get on the lefty ? Aren't they $100.00 extra ?
> 
> FF


No, Elite is still debating if they will charge $50.00 extra for the bow. The price I got was based on the extra $50.00, but if Elite doesn't charge it ,I don't pay it.
PM me if you want to know the price or contact Michael396.
I ordered an all camo G1.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

archer58 in pa said:


> PM me if you want to know the price or contact Michael396.


*I would assume Fall Fever would contact ole' Bill for the price. NOT Michael396.

Ole' Bill by the way is me. My rep told me LH are a $50 upcharge.*

*Mike.... our GTO's will be here on Monday. I checked the UPS.com tracking con. Should be interesting.*


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

FallFever said:


> What price did you get on the lefty ? Aren't they $100.00 extra ?
> 
> FF


I wasn't asking about the price looking for the best deal, I was just curious how much extra the lefties were costing. I know Elite has a track record of charging us southpaws extra for a bow.

I may have to stop in and see one though Bill. :tongue:

FF


----------



## holepuncher (Jan 3, 2005)

HC Archery said:


> *If you decide you need that GTO taken off your hands....... kidding of course. But if you do.....
> 
> I have told guys that are hesitant to order it without shooting it..... that if you by chance do not like it.... you will be able to sell it in a heart beat!!!*


I'd rather be able to return it to the builder for full refund, if I sell it it would be used and I would lose $$$$$.


----------



## ccasanova (Aug 2, 2007)

holepuncher said:


> I'd rather be able to return it to the builder for full refund, if I sell it it would be used and I would lose $$$$$.



I'm pretty sure there are some folks that would be willing to pay a little more to avoid the 5-7 week wait time fot the GTO. You could almost certainly sell it without loosing any money.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*My bro-in-law's AT GTO. He quickly sighted in the other night and than shot one of his best scores on our more difficult indoor set-up. He is loving this bow.*

*27.5" - 65# - 340 gr. = 299fps.

On string.... Super Ball Peep, Nock-set, string loop*


:cocktail:


----------



## razortec 0001 (Aug 15, 2004)

pm sent.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*razortec 0001.....*

*Did you get my return message? Thanks.*


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Any word on the Elites Bill? Am I one of the May 15th-ish delivery? :wink:


----------

